# Looking for detailed list of FODMAPS



## lydiaalice91 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello!

I am aware that there's a huge amount of information online regarding FODMAPS. However, I am trying to find a comprehensive list of all FODMAP foods, which is divided into groups - Fructans, Lactose, Fructose, Polyols etc, so that I can try and work out which FODMAP sugar(s) I might be reacting to. Does anybody have this information to hand?

Thanks in advance,

Lydia


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

The most convenient and detailed list is the Monash University low fodmaps app (afaik).


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

jaumeb is right, otherwise you are getting an old incomplete list. The phone app. is update-able. Hard part for me is finding a white (sourdough especially) spelt without honey added (which is mainly fructose). Australia happens to have the corner of the market making $ off their fodmap diet selling alot of their spelt bread locally, but doesn't offer to ship to the U.S. I've tried sourdoughing;It's is NOT easy. So, dealing with my basic white style spelt bread I've made. Whole grain can be a problem for many with ibs.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

lydiaalice91 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am aware that there's a huge amount of information online regarding FODMAPS. However, I am trying to find a comprehensive list of all FODMAP foods, which is divided into groups - Fructans, Lactose, Fructose, Polyols etc, so that I can try and work out which FODMAP sugar(s) I might be reacting to. Does anybody have this information to hand?
> 
> ...


In your previous post you had tried the fodmap diet twice under a dietician?They haven't told you about the app.?


----------

